# Beschriftung der Bauteile



## seb992000 (14 September 2009)

Hallo,

hat jemand von euch eine möglichst günstige möglichkeit Beschriftungsschilder zu Drucken?

z.B. 
Günstige Schilder A4 und vielleicht eine passende Exelliste...

mfg


----------



## istat_gb (14 September 2009)

was genau meinst du denn mit A4 Schildern?

A4 normales Papier, dickeres papier, einlaminiert - wichtig auf Blech?


Gruß
André


----------



## canYon (14 September 2009)

Dymo Label Printer. 

Ansonsten zb 18x6 Ettikettbogen kaufen und mit Excel+Word drucken. (Stichwort "Seriendruck")


----------



## Mobi (14 September 2009)

seb992000 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand von euch eine möglichst günstige möglichkeit Beschriftungsschilder zu Drucken?
> 
> ...



Welche Maße brauchst du denn?
Welche Etikettenfarbe und Schriftfarbe?
Klebend oder nicht klebend?


----------



## seb992000 (16 September 2009)

*beschriftung*

Hallo,

die schilder solten zum gleben sein, und am besten gelb.
größe ca 20mm*10mm.
Würde sie gerne mit einem Laserdrucker bedrucken deswegen am besten
auf einem Din4 Bogen....
Und das ganze sollte nicht so teuer sein....

mfg


----------



## canYon (16 September 2009)

Wie gesagt das nennt sich Etikettenbogen und gibts zb von
Phoenix Contact.


----------



## Mobi (16 September 2009)

canYon schrieb:


> Wie gesagt das nennt sich Etikettenbogen und gibts zb von
> Phoenix Contact.



Deswegen frage ich ja ;-), dann kann ich die besorgen bzw. auch drucken.


----------



## Kuddel30 (3 Oktober 2009)

canYon schrieb:


> Wie gesagt das nennt sich Etikettenbogen und gibts zb von
> Phoenix Contact.


Gibt es für die Etikettenbögen von Phoenix Druchvorlagen?


----------



## Mobi (3 Oktober 2009)

Du meinst wahrscheinlich für Excel und so. Ne leider nicht.


----------



## Kuddel30 (3 Oktober 2009)

Hab ich mir Fast schon gedacht. Muß ich mir wohl selber was Basteln.


----------



## element. (5 Oktober 2009)

Hab so etwas gerade für unsere Etiketten (Idento LEB-0615) gemacht. Allerdings in Word, nur dort ließen sich Spaltenhöhe und -breite präzise genug einstellen. Hatte ein Addon für Excel um die Felder in mm einzustellen, ging aber nicht genau genug.


----------



## Mobi (6 Oktober 2009)

Ber der Tabellenkalkulation von Openoffice kannst du die Zeilenhöhe und Spaltenbreite gleich in mm einstellen, da brauchst du kein AddOn wie bei Excel.


----------



## knabi (6 Oktober 2009)

Ich zitiere mich mal selber :

http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=218593&postcount=18

Das ganze geht natürlich nur für die SIEMENS-Bögen.

Ansonsten auch sehr gut zum "Selberbasteln" jeglicher Vordrucke geeignet ist die PHOENIX-Software CMS-MARK-WIN, die eigentlich für spezielle Etikettendrucker gedacht ist, aber sich auch für normale A4-Formate sehr gut eignet.
@MOBI: Vielleicht gibt's  davon eine DEMO- oder TRIAL-Version für die Kollegen (Wir selbst haben die zum Drucker dazubekommen...)

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Friese_250 (6 Oktober 2009)

*gibts im Bürobedarf*

moin moin

gibts doch von Zweckform 

Die Software ist kostenlos  (Verdienst über das Papier!

Avery - Zweckform


----------



## Mobi (6 Oktober 2009)

knabi schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selber :
> 
> http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=218593&postcount=18
> 
> ...



Du meinst CMS-MARK-WIN als Demoversion? Werd ich mal gucken.


----------



## edison (9 Oktober 2009)

Ich nehm auch gerne die Zweckform Aufkleber, gibts auch in winziggelb 
Wenn ich dran denke, dann kann ich Dinstag mal nach der Numer sehen.


----------

